# curtis 1238 Temp sensor



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

The sensor is KTY84–130 or KTY84–150 (Sensor type 3 in the curtis parameters).

http://www.nxp.com/documents/data_sheet/KTY84_SER.pdf


----------



## Rory166 (Jul 6, 2014)

Thanks frodus

Eventually I managed to access a data sheet. It is a PTC device with resistance 1000 ohms at 100C and temp coefficient 0.61% per deg C. Resistance at 0C 500 ohms

Rory


----------

